# Arden Grange V Burns V JWB



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

Which is the best in your opinion??


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I have seen a few dogs recently who have been put onto burns and they look amazing, such a change in appearance


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

All 3 are very high quality foods and i think it would be hard to pick one of them. Different dogs suit different foods.


----------



## Camsie84 (Jan 29, 2008)

I recently changed Ted's diet from JWB to Arden Grange - he absolutely loves it, and his poops are much better. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

For me - no contest -Arden Grange wins hands down -that is may I add when I feed dry - my preferred food is actually Naturediet (which is wet)


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't tried Arden Grange or JWB but our dog is on Burns now and he seems to do well on it. He did loose some weight but isn't underweight and his coat looks and feels amazing. Also, no dog breath thank god! which is a bonus!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Arden Grange has always been good for our boy - everyone comments on his coat and he is a happy healthy little chap. Have heard similar comments from JWB and Burns though - think they are all pretty much the same tbh x


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for this. It sounds like Arden Grange is the majority favourite on this thread. 

They've got a wet food out now called Partners which is supposed to be as good quality as their dry food. Anyone given it a go?

I've always fed dry but I guess the wet food is here to stay!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

soz but can i throw a spanner in the works and i am not trying to hijack ur thread but has any1 used ORIJEN???????


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I use JWB for Pippin, and her toilet is always fine....seems happy enough on it too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

crazybones said:


> soz but can i throw a spanner in the works and i am not trying to hijack ur thread but has any1 used ORIJEN???????


 did look at this food some time back when my girl was poorly and it was a definate no no for us as we needed a low protien food - do you know anything about origen, protien levels etc??? I would be interested in learning -


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

crazybones said:


> soz but can i throw a spanner in the works and i am not trying to hijack ur thread but has any1 used ORIJEN???????


I've heard of it, but have stuck with Arden Grange. Its an American Company, right? Have you used it? What do you think? Most importantly, what do the dogs think?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Continuation of Product Description: 
ORIJEN Fresh Fish adult dog food is different from other pet foods. It is also very well-suited for dogs with allergies and food incompatibilities:

Fish is the only source of protein
Potatoes are the only source of carbohydrates
High protein content made up of food-grade fresh fish
High content of valuable essential omega-3 fatty acids from fresh fish for healthy skin and glossy fur
Does not contain grain
Low in carbohydrates
Rich in fruits and vegetables
Contains herbs and probiotic bacteria to promote health


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I though it were swedish or danish!!!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oh and its canandian oh and i havent got my pup yet so dont know i just have bin advised its brillant


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

if i could afford to feed my dogs on it i would it has a much higher meat content than Arden grange which i feed my dogs. But in saying that i think AG is excellent.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> if i could afford to feed my dogs on it i would it has a much higher meat content than Arden grange which i feed my dogs. But in saying that i think AG is excellent.


see b'cuz i will only have one dog i can afford it so i think i shud b'cuz all i have heard is that it is basically the best out there


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i agree.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I wouild still be a little concerned re the protien levels - still interested in learning more -


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> if i could afford to feed my dogs on it i would it has a much higher meat content than Arden grange which i feed my dogs. But in saying that i think AG is excellent.


Your dogs look GREAT on it too!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kelsey said:


> Your dogs look GREAT on it too!!


thanx very much Kelsey


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Kelsey said:


> Your dogs look GREAT on it too!!


I second that -If your dogs are anything to go by Noushka they are a good advertisement and reason to feed AG


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww thankyou DoubleTrouble x


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I second that -If your dogs are anything to go by Noushka they are a good advertisement and reason to feed AG


Which products do you feed? My little one is still on the Puppy / Junior Large Breed.


----------



## DDR mom (Jan 2, 2009)

take a look at orijen its the best kibble on the market and worth every penny 
not for pups tho. fine from 18mth +

the kibbles you mentioned in your post are ok but Orijen is amazing!!!

Orijen Dog Food on Sale now at zooplus

this is a list of BAD ingredients for you
The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

DDR mom said:


> take a look at orijen its the best kibble on the market and worth every penny
> not for pups tho. fine from 18mth +
> 
> the kibbles you mentioned in your post are ok but Orijen is amazing!!!
> ...


thank you i sed that earlier..................


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

OK - I can understand where you are coming from - the protien content is 'good quality' protien so not to be a concern - but too much protien for


----------



## DDR mom (Jan 2, 2009)

feeding raw is the best option for any dog and that's much higher protein


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

DDR mom said:


> feeding raw is the best option for any dog and that's much higher protein


but we know the scource of the protien - good quality protien does no harm


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I feed burns to my lot


----------



## DDR mom (Jan 2, 2009)

another good food is eagle pack

Eagle Pack Dog Food at zooplus


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

DDR mom said:


> another good food is eagle pack
> 
> Eagle Pack Dog Food at zooplus


removed post as it was not really of help to the original poster


----------



## DDR mom (Jan 2, 2009)

with respect ....i was answering the op's question........ 
my dogs and thousands of others have done very well on high protein foods
dogs are carnivorous and if the the dog is healthy and past the growing phase then high protein foods are far more appropriate than the majority of bulked out kibbles on the market today. 
i have spent years researching this very subject and i certainly wouldn't recommend a bad food.
anyway i apologize if i offended you in any way.
regards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

DDR mom said:


> with respect ....i was answering the op's question........
> my dogs and thousands of others have done very well on high protein foods
> dogs are carnivorous and if the the dog is healthy and past the growing phase then high protein foods are far more appropriate than the majority of bulked out kibbles on the market today.
> i have spent years researching this very subject and i certainly wouldn't recommend a bad food.
> ...


You have not offended me is anyway whatsoever - I am always open to healthy debate - we all have a right to state our preferences - mine is actually a wet food Nature diet - which I am more then happy with - all I was trying to point out was that these high protien levels do not suit all dogs - I am sure both the foods you mention are supurb. But I feel the mid range AG, Burns etc are as good.
regards
DT


----------



## jasps (Dec 16, 2008)

DDR mom said:


> take a look at orijen its the best kibble on the market and worth every penny
> not for pups tho. fine from 18mth +
> 
> the kibbles you mentioned in your post are ok but Orijen is amazing!!!
> ...


I have been feeding my pup Orijen Puppy, why do you say Orijen is not suitable for pups under 18 months. Have you had a bad experience? Sometimes he is a bit loose, however, most of the time he is fine.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

jasps said:


> I have been feeding my pup Orijen Puppy, why do you say Orijen is not suitable for pups under 18 months. Have you had a bad experience? Sometimes he is a bit loose, however, most of the time he is fine.


how is ur pup on this cuz i want to feed my pup this wen i get her lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

jasps said:


> I have been feeding my pup Orijen Puppy, why do you say Orijen is not suitable for pups under 18 months. Have you had a bad experience? Sometimes he is a bit loose, however, most of the time he is fine.


There are many myths regarding protien and large breed dogs - I am not saying I am right but this is a concern to me. Some veterinary studies state excess protein fed to still-growing pups is a factor increasing the risk of musculoskeltal??? disorders.

don't know if this link offers any advise =- Iam just about to read it

Can I feed a large breed puppy a high protein diet? - Yahoo!Xtra Answers


----------



## jasps (Dec 16, 2008)

crazybones said:


> how is ur pup on this cuz i want to feed my pup this wen i get her lol


He is fine, he loves it. He was a bit loose today, but he had his 2nd vacc today so it may be that. Usually he is good. My pup is a Sheltie, so not a large breed. He loves Orijen, but then he loved the previous one too, only lasted seconds. We are quite particular about what we eat so just passed this on to the dog. I read a number of articles on the web about dog nutrition and decided Orijen was best. So far, so good :thumbup1: You can only go with the knowledge you have and what suits the dog. When I was a kid, we had a lab. It was fed the biggest load of guff and he lived to a ripe old age and was never at the vet. Thing was, then it was homemade natural guff (mince and tatties), not the over processed guff you get today.

Anyway, Orijen. He doesn't do anywhere near as many poops and they don't smell anywhere near as bad. Infact they don't smell at all. He has stopped farting now too. :001_tongue:

Adam


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks for this. It sounds like Arden Grange is the majority favourite on this thread.
> 
> They've got a wet food out now called Partners which is supposed to be as good quality as their dry food. Anyone given it a go?
> 
> I've always fed dry but I guess the wet food is here to stay!



hehe I say it the order way around - dry food is here to stay - I do'n t thin k complete dry food has been avaialbe anywhere as long as wet food has.

Re the AG wet - this is expensive - never tried it but around a £1 a can - ifg you are considering wet then try nature diet - supurb food
regards
DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How much is Arden Grange a small bag


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

jasps said:


> He is fine, he loves it. He was a bit loose today, but he had his 2nd vacc today so it may be that. Usually he is good. My pup is a Sheltie, so not a large breed. He loves Orijen, but then he loved the previous one too, only lasted seconds. We are quite particular about what we eat so just passed this on to the dog. I read a number of articles on the web about dog nutrition and decided Orijen was best. So far, so good :thumbup1: You can only go with the knowledge you have and what suits the dog. When I was a kid, we had a lab. It was fed the biggest load of guff and he lived to a ripe old age and was never at the vet. Thing was, then it was homemade natural guff (mince and tatties), not the over processed guff you get today.
> 
> Anyway, Orijen. He doesn't do anywhere near as many poops and they don't smell anywhere near as bad. Infact they don't smell at all. He has stopped farting now too. :001_tongue:
> 
> Adam


thanks i think i am going for orijen then but got to change from neutro 1st thanks for ur input.....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kelsey said:


> Which products do you feed? My little one is still on the Puppy / Junior Large Breed.


i usually feed adult lamb & rice or the salmon & rice but occasionally i get chicken & rice premium & 3 days a week they get raw


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> hehe I say it the order way around - dry food is here to stay - I do'n t thin k complete dry food has been avaialbe anywhere as long as wet food has.
> 
> Re the AG wet - this is expensive - never tried it but around a £1 a can - ifg you are considering wet then try nature diet - supurb food
> regards
> DT


Thanks for that.

AG Partners Chicken - min 70% - RRP £23.28 case of 24 (£1.03 per tin)
Natures Diet Chicken - min 60% - RRP £15.66 case of 18 (£0.87 per tray)

16p difference for 10% more meat in AG.

:crazy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Kelsey said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> AG Partners Chicken - min 70% - RRP £23.28 case of 24 (£1.03 per tin)
> Natures Diet Chicken - min 60% - RRP £15.66 case of 18 (£0.87 per tray)
> ...


You can actually get the ND a lot cheaper then that - I am currently paying£6.99 plus vat per case of 18 n- but have to order min £100 - if you order less the price goes up - but still cheaper then the rrp - online you can also get some good deals
regards
DT


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

We feed Arden Grange to Luika, but all three are good quality foods.

I would say however, that a lot of GSD breeders recommend Arden Grange. However, its darn expensive.


----------



## ThePetExpress (Mar 10, 2010)

Arden Grange has always been more popular on our site but it's certainly interesting to see which people prefer.

Arden Grange Dog Food


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You can actually get the ND a lot cheaper then that - I am currently paying£6.99 plus vat per case of 18 n- but have to order min £100 - if you order less the price goes up - but still cheaper then the rrp - online you can also get some good deals
> regards
> DT


Out of pure curiosity, can I ask where you get it for that price?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> Out of pure curiosity, can I ask where you get it for that price?


Seeing as it was 2009 when she posted that i'm not sure it'd still be the same price :lol:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Seeing as it was 2009 when she posted that i'm not sure it'd still be the same price :lol:


LOL. I didn't look at the date.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

ThePetExpress said:


> Arden Grange has always been more popular on our site but it's certainly interesting to see which people prefer.
> 
> Arden Grange Dog Food


I wouldn't use this company as you have to spend £59 to get free delivery 

I get AG from these Pet Supplies at Swell Pets, UK's Leading Online Pet Superstore | Buy Products for Dogs

Free next day delivery if you spend £29 - much better !


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Val001 said:


> I wouldn't use this company as you have to spend £59 to get free delivery
> 
> I get AG from these Pet Supplies at Swell Pets, UK's Leading Online Pet Superstore | Buy Products for Dogs
> 
> Free next day delivery if you spend £29 - much better !


thats who i use too!


----------

